# Joseph The Dog



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

This poor dog was chained to a tree for 4 years. I'm glad the owner is facing charges, and that the dog is being cared for and will hopefully be given a second chance in a loving environment. I really don't understand people like this. 

Joseph The Dog Was Chained To A Tree For 4 Years


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That truly makes me sick, I'm glad he's away from that monster and hopefully will find a loving forever home soon. Those sad eyes just kill me


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Seeing pictures of neglected and/or abused animals like this make me sick to my stomach. Maybe the owner needs to be chained to a tree with only a few scraps of food so he can see what it's like. Don't even get me started...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Special places in **** for those people.

LOL..I guess that's a bad word even when used properly. You know what I meant, anyway.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They buried their worst argument against the guy in the text. Dogs can be perfectly healthy chained outside. I know people do not like dogs being chained, but the chaining of a dog in itself is not cruel. Totally neglecting a dog, and ignoring the dog's condition, weight, bites, etc, to they extent that they look like a skeleton, is terribly cruel and disgusting. Telling concerned neighbors that he has a disease, and just leaving him to starve to death. The dog might have a disease. It may have epi. That doesn't excuse failure to either treat the dog or put the dog out of its pain. 

The man needs to spend time in prison for what he did to his dog. Unfortunately, I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Chaining dogs isn't cruel, but it's been outlawed in several areas because of people not providing adequate care for the dogs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is the Facebook page where updates are posted. 

This dog is still sweet tempered after being neglected for years. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Justice-for-Joseph/240710089414654


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

selzer said:


> They buried their worst argument against the guy in the text. Dogs can be perfectly healthy chained outside. I know people do not like dogs being chained, but the chaining of a dog in itself is not cruel. .


I disagree. 

The dog does not get exercise or mental stimulation, is exposed to anything out there, including the elements. 
People like this should not get a dog if all they are capable of doing is chaining it to a frikkin' tree. Especially a velcro dog like a GSD.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

All GSDs are not velcro. I have some that like to be right with you, and some that are independent enough that they do not need to be in the same room every minute. They are happy enough knowing where you are. 

We had a shepherd mix when I was a kid, who wasn't right until she was chained back in her area. We would take her off her chain, she started out in the house, but after being a stray for her first 9 months, she was happier outside -- and it wasn't a house training problem. She liked it out there. I would take her on off-lead walks through the neighborhood, and romp in the back yard, or sit together on the front porch, she would rush over to go back on her chain. Almost like her chain meant she belonged. 

She had an aggressive form of stomach cancer at about 18 months and we did a surgery, and the vet said she would probably not live 12-18 months tops. But she did. We put her down at over 14. And she was healthy 'til the very end. 

Off her chain she was hyper and anxious, on her chain she was calm and relaxed. 

In itself, chaining is not abusive. Like everything else it can be abused. This dog is an example. All the dogs I knew growing up were kept on chains and all of them were social, good with kids, healthy, nice dogs. None were starved or had collars in bedded in their necks. Some of the hairier ones were smellier. But most of them had fine coats that looked clean and healthy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> I disagree.
> 
> The dog does not get exercise or mental stimulation, is exposed to anything out there, including the elements.
> People like this should not get a dog if all they are capable of doing is chaining it to a frikkin' tree. Especially a velcro dog like a GSD.


Because when you are out herding sheep all day, or over in Iraq, or looking for victims of a natural disaster, or going after bad guys, you aren't exposed to the elements. 

The dogs have double coats that protect them from heat and cold. Yes they need shade/shelter of some sort. 

And being outside chained to a tree is probably a heck of a lot more stimulating than being locked in a crate for 10 hours during the work day, and then another 6-7 hours at night. 

I am saying that in itself it is not abusive, but it can be abused, obviously, as in this case.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

selzer said:


> Because when you are out herding sheep all day, or over in Iraq, or looking for victims of a natural disaster, or going after bad guys, you aren't exposed to the elements.
> .


Of course you are. But not 24/7.

We all have opinions regarding what is a good life for a dog, what is acceptable, not acceptable, and downright cruel.

I believe taking an intelligent animal and imprisoning him on a chain is cruel.
What you believe is different. I accept that.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

this also makes me sick, i hope he does get jail time. he sure does need tied to a tree and with NO food. all my dogs live in my house. I would never put a dog on a chain. maybe a kennel, no a chain.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

not a chain. sorry.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Other people feel the same way about prong collars, and e-collars -- both are illegal in places. some feel the same way about crates -- cages. 

All of them are tools. You can abuse any tool. One of the most spoiled dog I ever knew liked having his half hour every morning on a chain in the back yard. He was out longer than usual one morning and the neighbors came to check on his owners because they are elderly and they never leave him out longer than half an hour. 

Chains are not evil. But they can be misused. It is much worse that the dog's condition was ignored. And whether they left him to starve for weeks, or if he has epi or some other condition that makes him unable to metabolize any calories, in both cases the owner is responsible for a henous act. I think much more henous than chaining the dog. 

I am always digusted with the imbedded collars. How can anyone let that happen?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Tying a dog out on a chain is not something you compare to training collars...
I agree with Sunflower.....not what I.consider.an acceptable or preferred method of containing a dog.

I wonder how many reputable breeders would sell a puppy to someone who said the dog would be chained.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is a huge difference between a dog living their entire life--or the majority of their time--on a chain and a dog spending a few hours a day outside on a chain. The former is cruel. 

As the anti-dog chaining organization says, dogs deserve better. You can rationalize until the cows come home but there are degrees of quality of life for dogs, just like for people. Just because they are well fed, their area kept clean and they get occasional exercise and one on one time with a person and time off of the chain or out of a kennel does not mean they have a good quality of life.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

http://[URL=http://s881.photobucket.com/user/nigel171/media/image_zps4f6f0af3.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL="http://


Some Joseph update pictures.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

http://[URL=http://s881.photobucket.com/user/nigel171/media/image_zpsbdea4b1a.jpg.html][/URL]


----------

